
Ask HN: Internal SSD Recommendations? - _bxg1
It&#x27;s been a while since I shopped. What are the brands, tips, specs to look for, or more specific recommendations you have for internal SSDs? I&#x27;m looking for something in the 500GB-1TB range (bulk storage for games), but also looking to keep things relatively cheap.
======
mzarate06
Since you're asking in regard to bulk storage for games, I assume you're on a
desktop?

There are primarily two form factors to consider ...

The 2.5" sata ssds offer nice price per GB. SanDisk and Crucial are two brands
I've used that weren't as expensive as their Samsung counterpart, but still
provided reliable value and performance. They have 500 GB - 1 TB drives on
Amazon right now in the $70-$140 range, new. There's also the Samsung Evo in
this form factor, but a little more.

NVME drives (M.2) offer better performance, but for bulk storage, that may not
be so relevant. There are lower cost nvme drives in the $70-$80 range for 500
GB. I've only used Samsung NVME drives though, which tend to cost more, but
they've never caused issues in my systems.

~~~
_bxg1
How do you feel about Intel? Theirs are actually a decent amount cheaper than
Samsung

~~~
mzarate06
I've never used Intel ssds.

Of the ones I've seen commented about in the hardware community, I seem to
recall lower pricing tied to lower quality (less durable) memory used. But
again, if you just need the drive for storage, any concerns there may not
impact your use case much.

